# Breed Standard Homework



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My homework for handling class is to re-read the breed standard, and compare Hush to it. Looking at her strengths and weaknesses, but primarily her weaknesses. Does anybody have any resources that would be helpful for evaluating a puppy? She is growing and changing so quickly that things I like one day on her, I hate the next day. I wish I had some pictures of her. Her ears are too big under the standard, but she's been growing into them. And, her legs are too long, but again, she's a puppy, so that doesn't really count. 

I'm good at having an overall idea of what I like, don't like, and what's good and bad, but when it comes down to giving specifics I'm terrible!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> My homework for handling class is to re-read the breed standard, and compare Hush to it. Looking at her strengths and weaknesses, but primarily her weaknesses. Does anybody have any resources that would be helpful for evaluating a puppy? She is growing and changing so quickly that things I like one day on her, I hate the next day. I wish I had some pictures of her. Her ears are too big under the standard, but she's been growing into them. And, her legs are too long, but again, she's a puppy, so that doesn't really count.
> 
> I'm good at having an overall idea of what I like, don't like, and what's good and bad, but when it comes down to giving specifics I'm terrible!


 
Seriously??? Comparing a 5 month old puppy to the standard?  And, primarily her weaknesses???? Wow.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm with PG here--not too much point in doing that sort of analysis on a 5mo pup. They are growing and changing so rapidly at that point that what you see is not what you are going to get, necessarily. Handling class for a baby should be about getting you and pup accustomed to ring procedures and working in that environment. You'd get more out of the exercise by comparing an adult dog to the standard.

For good educational tools outside of the official breed standard the other resources I'd suggest reading as they offer insight into the nuances of the standard are Marcia Schler's _Blue Book_ that you can purchase through the GRCA and the info on the GRCC's judges education page, particularly the _Illustrated Breed Standard_.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally agree. Some lines don't mature till 3-4 years of age, so it'd be hard to judge even a one year old, let alone a puppy, and nobody wants to get told what their dog is lacking.

A better thing for 'homework' would be to give out pictures of mature dogs, even drawings, and have people go through and score and judge. Dogs in Canada used to have a whole feature each month on different breeds, hand drawn, with individual writeups then 'placement' according to the writer, usually a breed expert...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's what ya tell whoever:

Hush is completely out of breed standard. Her general appearance is incorrect - not being symmetrical or powerful, and being long in the leg.
Size and proportion is incorrect, and she is under weight.
Her ears are not "rather short". *She may be missing teeth right now, too! Her body isn't well balanced and she is not deep through the chest. Her tail is too long. Her coat is too soft (as puppy coat is...)
She has the following disqualifying faults:
_She deviates in height more than one inch from the standard. (Being under 21.5 to 22.5 inches...)_

Tell her that she's being sent back to the breeder. 

Sheesh.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Even if the dogs were all fully mature I feel like it's really unfortunate they're asking you to focus mainly on weaknesses. That seems like it could be a natural inclination anyway when someone is new to conformation, at least it was/is for me and my couple of friends who are newer to it. I had to be taught to see the good rather than the bad! 

I like PG's advice though


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Is my assumption correct that your handling class is not made up of all puppies?
Telling someone to compare their dog to the breed standard in a handling class is not a bad idea at all. And to make someone really look at a dog's weaknesses is actually a positive way to do it in my opinion. Many owners do suffer from "kennel blindness". 
Have to say in your case I do LOVE PG's suggestion of what to tell the instructor!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Is my assumption correct that your handling class is not made up of all puppies?
> Telling someone to compare their dog to the breed standard in a handling class is not a bad idea at all. And to make someone really look at a dog's weaknesses is actually a positive way to do it in my opinion. Many owners do suffer from "kennel blindness".
> Have to say in your case I do LOVE PG's suggestion of what to tell the instructor!


 
In my handling class, we do go over the standard. Puppies are there for FUN, mainly, while still learning to stand nicely for exam, and to begin gaiting in a civilized manner  We discuss strengths and weaknesses, in order to best present the indivuidual dog. But, to ask someone to compare a baby to the standard, particularly a larger, coated breed, is unrealistic IMO. 
I'm serious, though, and think that Hush should be sent back. :


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Here's what ya tell whoever:
> 
> Hush is completely out of breed standard. Her general appearance is incorrect - not being symmetrical or powerful, and being long in the leg.
> Size and proportion is incorrect, and she is under weight.
> ...


 
Absolutely Hilarious!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great response PG, lol. But surely the exercise is more to teach the handler to look at the dog in comparison to the standard, not so much to evaluate Hush in particular.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL PG. Mine will be two in a couple months and I am told that she's still a baby and not to judge her yet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Great response PG, lol. But surely the exercise is more to teach the handler to look at the dog in comparison to the standard, not so much to evaluate Hush in particular.


 
The point is, one cannot compare a puppy to the standard, and to be asked to pay particular attention to her weaknesses strikes me as odd. Fault judging is _not _a good thing. 
It would better serve her to learn the standard, as it is written, and to understand exactly what it is requiring, and to learn how to apply it to a dog that you are looking at, and can put your hands on, which, IMO, is best done with a trained "mentor" right there with you to explain, and point out those parts, and how they relate to each other. Even having an illustrated standard and glossary (and I think that the GRCC's is excellent) to look at is better than saying "Go compare your puppy to the standard, especially her weaknesses."

As an aside, I evaluated that litter, and unless something really drastic happened to her, or the water out east is weird, (and considering the fact that she is a 5 month old PUPPY!), she wasn't exactly rife with weaknesses. 

Just me., but hey, whaddoo I know...


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Homework in handling class? Hope my trainer doesn't read this. I am expecting tasks like "bake cakes which all represent different AKC recognized breeds"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, there's homework. Every year - no class on the Monday night that Westminster is on. Students required to watch!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh no, I may fail the class


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

For those wondering, Hush is by far the youngest in the class, and the teacher does emphasize having fun with the puppies and not being too hard on them. There are only two other puppies, one is 11 months, and the other is 8 or 9 months in the class. But, I want to do my homework and do everything that is being asked of the class... even if it is a bit ridiculous to ask to evaluate a 5 month old puppy. 

PG, I think I'll be sending her back to you right away... stinky decomposing squirrel carcass they played "keep away" and "tug-o-war" with today included! You can take old gold, too! Naughty little hellions of mine.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> For those wondering, Hush is by far the youngest in the class, and the teacher does emphasize having fun with the puppies and not being too hard on them. There are only two other puppies, one is 11 months, and the other is 8 or 9 months in the class. But, I want to do my homework and do everything that is being asked of the class... even if it is a bit ridiculous to ask to evaluate a 5 month old puppy.
> 
> PG, I think I'll be sending her back to you right away... stinky decomposing squirrel carcass they played "keep away" and "tug-o-war" with today included! You can take old gold, too! Naughty little hellions of mine.


 
Well, then... read the standard, and THEN tell her what I originally suggested - LOL. The teacher _should _get it. 

When will they arrive?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that since Hush is clearly out of standard you need to send her to me.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Well, then... read the standard, and THEN tell her what I originally suggested - LOL. The teacher _should _get it.
> 
> When will they arrive?


Don't worry. I've read it, and continue to read it, quite often. They almost hopped on the next flight to Traverse City this afternoon... they know they aren't supposed to do belly flops into the creek on weekdays when I'm on my lunch break... but noooooooooo... they refused to listen.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Don't worry. I've read it, and continue to read it, quite often. They almost hopped on the next flight to Traverse City this afternoon... they know they aren't supposed to do belly flops into the creek on weekdays when I'm on my lunch break... but noooooooooo... they refused to listen.


Add to the list of points that she is out of standard that: she is not reliable or trustworthy, and that she is quarrelsome and hostile towards people (you) in normal situations (for you, not doing belly flops in the creek at lunchtime on weekdays.) Such actions should be penalized according to their significance.


----------

